# What is the strangest buy?



## flasherr (Nov 12, 2004)

I work a local junk auction here every week. I am known for buying unique or different things at times. I have bout a huge set of horns they were 38" around and 6 feet long that was a conversation piece. Ive bought glass eyes that is a real eye catcher. there just no telling what I will buy if I like it or its cheap lol. Well, tonight I bought a head stone. It was for an 11 yr. old girl 1875 to 1886. It was purchased from a storage unit auction and then sold at tonight's auction. So what is some of your strange purchases?
 Brian


----------



## ladyp3797 (Feb 5, 2005)

We are the proud owners of a sales sample wooden coffin []

 It's fun for Halloween!


----------



## diggs (Feb 5, 2005)

The strangest thing I,ve ever found while bottle digging was a 2in wide by 1/2 inch deep square piece of shale rock.On one side it says FIND ME.underneath that it said W.J.WALTER JERRELL on the other side it says june 12 1931.I got a little spooked,but thank god I didnt find him.I kept on digging anyway.


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

That would have given me the 'willies' Cheryl![] Why don't you try to find out who ol' Walter was?  Unless he was an ax murderer or something, I bet someone in his family would like to hear about your discovery.[]


----------



## bearswede (Feb 7, 2005)

I didn't buy it, but it just sold on ebay...

 Now that's one bizzare little bottle-with-contents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Ron


----------

